# Platy baby update..



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i posted a week ago or so that my platy had babies and i got to watch.. 
well of the original 22 live ones i had i now have 9 living well babies who appear to be doing very well. Unfortunately the mother passed about 3 days after the birth she was doing fine and then just died... but in the nine babies there are at least 4 different variations. i can tells some will have eiter black tails or be mickey mouse and some that appear to be a solid color yellow/orange and then some that are a darker color. my other two baby platies which are probably about 2 months old are going strong as well. I don't have any good pictures b/c they are in a net and getting pictures through those is SO hard! but i'll update in another week or so! o i do think if the father is actually from my tank it was my red/yellow mickey mouse b/c of the apparent mickey mouse look from a couple of their tails but mom was a hi fin so i hope i get some cool variety out of this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on the babies. Sorry that the mother didn't make it. I think its common for livebearer females to die during or shortly after birth.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah i was a lil disappointed about her death, but hopefully one of her babies will make it. but they are still going strong!


----------

